# High (8-10 foot) hedge fence options



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a lot on lake toledo bend (texas side) and have peeking neighbors. Would like to plant a FAST growing tree or shrub that makes a good border/fence. Thought about red tip but heard they are prone to fungus. Any other ideas from the experts. Thanks


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I do not have any problems with my Red Tips....77563


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I planted clumping bamboo. It hasn't grown as fast as I was told. But it will be great when it does. I'll be able to make all kinds of stuff with it.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Look at Bottle brush. I think I'm about to do a privacy fence in them as well. Also texas myrtle is fast growing and very hardy.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Saw a bottle brush hedge yesterday and it was huge 15 feet tall and very thick. Only saw one trunk on plant but it was about 5-6 inches thick. Might have been there 5-6 years but it was Beautiful.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

might look at ligustrum..


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Pitsporum......they are hardy, and can grown quick once established space 30" minimum

The red tip photina have issues..... I was told its from them being over used.... But who knows


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Go with bamboo. It's the hardiest, fastest, thickest growing of all the above but you better be sure when you decide. You'll play hell getting rid of it if you don't like it....


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We have the bigger bottlebrush, been in the ground about 3 yrs now and they do look good. Easy to grow with little to no maintenance, very hardy plants drought resistant and a eyecatcher when in bloom which is most of the spring, summer, fall, butterflies love them. One day last yr there had to be a cpl hundred or so on the 35-40 we have.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

BretE said:


> Go with bamboo. It's the hardiest, fastest, thickest growing of all the above but you better be sure when you decide. You'll play hell getting rid of it if you don't like it....


Just make sure its clumping bamboo & will grow in your zone. I have one type that you can make canes out of. I'll be needing one, one day! LOL I'm gonna use the cane for my new bong & making terrellis for veggies.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Are the bottle brushes evergreen


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

redduck said:


> Are the bottle brushes evergreen


yes


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

But bottle brush will and can freeze


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> We have the bigger bottlebrush, been in the ground about 3 yrs now and they do look good. Easy to grow with little to no maintenance, very hardy plants drought resistant and a eyecatcher when in bloom which is most of the spring, summer, fall, butterflies love them. One day last yr there had to be a cpl hundred or so on the 35-40 we have.


Can you post some pics of it?

Bearcat U!!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Best I got now but will get a few more today....


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Best I got now but will get a few more today....


I like those, is pretty to control the height? I need a short hedge as well as a tall one

Bearcat U!!!!


----------

